# Any Suggestion on DTG Machines



## ec426 (Nov 21, 2006)

I work at a design house and looking forward to get a DTG machine which can print on drak colors. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Folks here have had some success with the T-Jet and DTG Kiosk as far as printing on blacks.

You can read through some of the past topics to get an idea of user experience, but the best thing to do would be to visit a tradeshow or showroom to see them in person and get samples printed with the type of artwork that you'll be running on the machine.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Also include the Flexi-Jet to this list. If you got some cash to spend, you should also include the Kornit. Best of luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think I tend to get all the "jet" machines mixed up. Are they all made by the same company?

I totally forgot the Kornit as well, thanks Mark!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rodney,

From what I know, the Fast T-Jet (offered by US Screen) and the DTG (offered by SWF America) are made by the same company (Mastermind), but the DTG machine has some different features. Don Copeland, who has posted here in the past, can tell everyone the specifics on the differences. The Flexi-Jet is a completely different manufacturer (Belquette, distributed by All American).

It is very easy to forget about the Kornit based on its high price tag. At least the newer version is below six figures. Still, it is out of my reach.

Ultimately, ec426 should try to make it to a show and see them in action before making the decision. Several of us think the printing on dark / white ink process is like trying to paint the Sistine Chapel - IT IS AN ART and not everyone can do it. But, that is an opinion and varies depending on how picky you and your customers are.


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

All,

Are there any trade shows in the San Francisco area?

Footy


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There use to be a small one (in a hotel) by Graphics Pro. The best show for apparel decorators is the ISS Long Beach Show (Jan. 19-21 I believe). I was told that it is about a 5-hour drive from San Fran to Long Beach. If this is the case, it is well worth it. Check it out at www.issshows.com. Hope this helps.


----------

